# Maryland National Guard SF ODA HALO Training



## Ravage (Nov 27, 2011)

A Maryland Air National Guard C-27J Spartan, from the 175th Wing, team up with members of the Maryland Army National Guard's 20th Special Forces Group to conduct High Altitude Low Opening (HALO) parachute training.


----------



## Brill (Nov 27, 2011)

WTF no PLFs?   Looks like a nice way to go to work.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 27, 2011)

Too bad the AF wants to kill the C-27 program.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 13, 2012)

Friend of mine (123STS) did HALO with these guys a few weeks ago.
Maybe the AF should keep the plane as a SOF Trainer?


----------



## HALO99 (Jul 21, 2012)

I agree. For training purposes it would be more cost effective than a 4-prop c-130.


----------

